# Toro Power Shift 624 stuck in reverse



## Bmach (Nov 5, 2019)

I just joined this forum after purchasing a new snow blower. I purchased a Toro Power Shift 624 for $50.00 last week. (Model #: 38510 Serial #: 80003430) Condition is good and the engine / auger run strong. The issue is with the transmission and Power Shift. The machine only operates in reverse. Additionally, it wont come out of Power Shift unless I lift the rear up and physically move it. As soon as the tranny is engaged, though, its back in Power Shift. I did a bunch of googling and looking on this forum in hopes of answers. I found some posts with similarities but also some differences. So, here is the issue:

With that being said, I took the control box off and checked all the springs and components to make sure everything was okay. Some of the springs have some surface rust on them but everything appears to be working. Nothing is broken and the cables all appear okay. After checking those out, I decided to fire it up and see if I could shift the transmission into forward gears at the lowest transmission linkage. The transmission seemed to shift and "drop" into each gear, but it still remained in reverse. As the machine went from gear 1 to 4, the speed consistently increased (1 was slow in reverse and 4 was fast in reverse). I have no idea what would be causing this unless the previous owner attempted to work on it and did something with the tranny. I'm assuming the Power Shift cable might need to be adjusted or something for that work properly. 

Any help would be appreciated! 

FYI, I did see retiredco2004's post from 2013 which is super similar to my post now. Looks like he replaced the shift collar (part number 67-5880) and the problem was fixed. I checked the parts manual and break down on the 624 and do not see that as a part in the list. Also, I see that POWERSHIFT93 addressed in numerous post that all Power Shifts have the same tranny in them. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Bmach (Nov 5, 2019)

So....I did a little more digging in the manuals and what was previously posted retiredco2004. I'm pretty sure it has to be a broken shift collar. I dug up some more info from Toro.com and found this very interesting. Retiredco2004's Power Shift 824 has transmission assembly # 66-8030. Toro.com shows my Power Shift 624 having transmission assembly # 66-0190. I was able to find the previously mentioned shift collar (67-5880) on the 66-8030 assembly parts list. My local dealer has it listed for $24.00. The same part on my assembly goes by part number 99-3241 which replaced old part number of 62-0390. Hold your breath folks.....Toro shows the price as $101.60!!!!! 

Now for my questions....Are these tranny's the same? Obviously Toro says no, but what is the difference? Are these shift collars interchangeable? I'd much rather spend $24.00 for a part than over $100. Any help here would be much appreciated. 

Im hoping POWERSHIFT93 or anyone for that matter can give me some insight.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Bmach said:


> So....I did a little more digging in the manuals and what was previously posted retiredco2004. I'm pretty sure it has to be a broken shift collar. I dug up some more info from Toro.com and found this very interesting. Retiredco2004's Power Shift 824 has transmission assembly # 66-8030. Toro.com shows my Power Shift 624 having transmission assembly # 66-0190. I was able to find the previously mentioned shift collar (67-5880) on the 66-8030 assembly parts list. My local dealer has it listed for $24.00. The same part on my assembly goes by part number 99-3241 which replaced old part number of 62-0390. Hold your breath folks.....Toro shows the price as $101.60!!!!!
> 
> Now for my questions....Are these tranny's the same? Obviously Toro says no, but what is the difference? Are these shift collars interchangeable? I'd much rather spend $24.00 for a part than over $100. Any help here would be much appreciated.
> 
> Im hoping POWERSHIFT93 or anyone for that matter can give me some insight.


 * TORO More that likely changed part numbers. I do not know why there would be a huge price Difference in those. there is a cable that connects into the control box that needs to be adjusted for the latch to move the wheels back and back in. sounds like someone was playing around inside that transmission and screwed it all up. shoot a vid of this problem that is presenting itself unto the masses at hand.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* That shift collar you speak of is inside the trans. I looked up your model and the price is 26.40 at TORO.COM *


----------



## Bmach (Nov 5, 2019)

Get ready boys (and ladies if ya'll reading this)....

Took the tranny out, which took a little bit even with the youtube videos and others forum postings. Needless the say, the wheels were seized to the axel. Just a heads up to anyone experiencing this same issue; run the tires flat and you can access the pivot bolts with a 3/4" socket w/ extension and remove the whole assembly. Back to the tranny..popped her down and took her apart. Everything was in working order and nothing was broken. My mind was blown, until putting everything back together. The **** little reverse yoke / plastic guide with the spring on it was bound. Also the tension was too high on the reverse cable....making the machine always in reverse. The yoke could never move the shift collar (what i thought was broke) into the forward gear. I lubed the old plastic guide / pivot that the reverse cable attached to as well as loosened the tension and my GOD she moves forward!

Needless to say, i feel like this is my life; making a little issue into something WAY bigger. My advice, don't over think it. Read these forums and pass on the knowledge. Looks like I got a **** good deal for a $50.00 snow blower.


----------

